# Spamming peoples status updates



## p1ngpong (Jun 26, 2012)

I have noticed a new lame fad of member status update spamming taking off recently. 

Guess what? I will warn and suspend anyone who does it, like I have done twice already today. 

That is all. This is your only warning.



And with one fell swoop p1ngpong killed yet another shitty fad from GBAtemp.


----------



## Coto (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't seem to even find that option yet. Where is it?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jun 26, 2012)

Coto said:


> I can't seem to even find that option yet. Where is it?


http://gbatemp.net/statuses/all/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2012)

Question. What if someone requests you to spam their status?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 27, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Question. What if someone requests you to spam their status?


What if somebody requests you to hit yourself in the nuts?


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't quite understand what this means, were people spamming with comments on status updates, or were people posting status updates every 3 seconds like Facebook addicts?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I don't quite understand what this means, were people spamming with comments on status updates, or were people posting status updates every 3 seconds like Facebook addicts?


The former.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 27, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I don't quite understand what this means, were people spamming with comments on status updates, or were people posting status updates every 3 seconds like Facebook addicts?



Spamming comments in peoples status updates like in the example below.



Spoiler












Also @[member='Suprgamr232'] I would answer your question.

But its retarded.

@[member='Suprgamr232']


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the solution is to just ban Black-Ice. Nothing of importance will be lost.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think the solution is to just ban Black-Ice. Nothing of importance will be lost.



Stfu Guild, Black-Ice was performing a SERVICE and HELPING others, I have PROOF!



Spoiler



[20:33]  I accept my role dude, but seriously I was not the main
[20:33]  you were actually
[20:33]  http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_43/gallery_123159_43_20839.png
[20:33]  you started it all
[20:33]  me and paarish were aiming to stop the crap between Double Dee and alidsl
[20:33]  actually
[20:33]  and various other members
[20:34]  well you and parish were suspended for your GREAT efforts
[20:34]  But hey, Who am i to help others. Have a wonderful man. Really
[20:34]  wonderful day *
[20:34]  
[20:35]  yeah you really did ALidsl a favour there
[20:35]  by spamming his status to 100 replies, and then creating a second status to spam
[20:35]  If you were motivated to look up the origin of that maybe you'd see the reason
[20:35]  the more I think about it the more I think I should actually increase your punishment
[20:35]  so carry on
[20:36]  na i'd rather not



There now gtfo @[member='Guild McCommunist']

stfu


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> There now gtfo @[member='Guild McCommunist']
> 
> stfu



I am so sorry great overlord.

Have a nice man and forgive me for contributing my great services to this thread.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > There now gtfo @[member='Guild McCommunist']
> ...



What are you implying?


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 27, 2012)

Epic stuff.

This thread is full of win.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2012)

Alright alright, better question which is probably better suited for @[member='tj_cool']

To prevent this, could we not limit how many comments a person can make in an allotted amount of time and then restrict them from commenting until someone else comments? For example, 3 posts within 1 minute, then someone has to reply, then another 3 in 1 minute.

It'd make it more of a bitch to do it, and could be potentially stopped as long as no one replies to it. Not sure if that's possible though...

@[member='tj_cool']


----------



## Urza (Jun 27, 2012)

Why does this feature exist in the first place?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 27, 2012)

pretty sure Blac Ice is the Twitter guy


----------



## Narayan (Jun 27, 2012)

paary suspended D:


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 27, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Spamming comments in peoples status updates like in the example below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



that's quite sad, maybe he wants attention?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 27, 2012)

Urza said:


> Why does this feature exist in the first place?



To give you something to whine and complain about.

Cry more, please.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 26, 2012)

I have noticed a new lame fad of member status update spamming taking off recently. 

Guess what? I will warn and suspend anyone who does it, like I have done twice already today. 

That is all. This is your only warning.



And with one fell swoop p1ngpong killed yet another shitty fad from GBAtemp.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 27, 2012)

pingy being a dick like all ways...  but on topic i only make one or two a day and i erased one by placing one at the same time.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 27, 2012)

see what i mean... but yeah i never saw this problem before so i'll just shut up now... and also why was it erased? the world may never know.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> see what i mean... but yeah i never saw this problem before so i'll just shut up now... and also why was it erased? the world may never know.


Cuz you insulted a mod. Now quite crying.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Have a nice man


I have noticed that when i'm irritated I tend to spell things wrong and sometimes miss out words completely.
Thats a great example of my blunders




Pong20302000 said:


> pretty sure Blac Ice is the Twitter guy


Oh hell no


----------



## rastsan (Jun 27, 2012)

wouldn't it have been better if black ice had just reported the online trouble instead of just getting in the way?  (*is there a report button on status comments?* _nope_ just looked)  how bout a big old reminder to delete your old status update before posting a new one?  so as not to have 2 to 5000 updates just holding up space...... or an automatic delete on the old one?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

rastsan said:


> wouldn't it have been better if black ice had just reported the online trouble instead of just getting in the way?  (*is there a report button on status comments?* _nope_ just looked)  how bout a big old reminder to delete your old status update before posting a new one?  so as not to have 2 to 5000 updates just holding up space...... or an automatic delete on the old one?


I'm being extra careful from now on.
But to be fair I went WAY overboard. like into the sea and stuff


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm being extra careful from now on.









IT SHOWS SO WELL. Even if it isn't spamming it's just fucking stupid.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm being extra careful from now on.
> ...


Whats with this new trend of copying my conversations?
Heck, gotta have fun somehow. Now a Black-Ice thread


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Whats with this new trend of copying my conversations?
> Heck, gotta have fun somehow. Now a Black-Ice thread



oh ho ho u so quirky

I feel like you're becoming tagzard 2.0.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with this new trend of copying my conversations?
> ...


I'm quite fine being Black-ice. I make my own legacy.


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm being extra careful from now on.
> ...


Why don't you do this sort conversations in IRC?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

lemmingsarecool said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


I do. Trust me. Join Mario Kart 7 Day and you'll see


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> --Snipped quotes--
> I do. Trust me. Join Mario Kart 7 Day and you'll see


*Le me is a loser without a 3DS


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

lemmingsarecool said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > --Snipped quotes--
> ...


Too bad. stop losing and get one


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 27, 2012)

GET BACK ON TOPIC YOU FOOLS!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

But, i dont like the topic.
Requesting lock.
*waits to be denied*


----------



## rastsan (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay back to my earlier suggestions.  Auto delete old statuses when updated.  A "report" button on statuses.  (seriously take a look at how many updates Frozen indignation has) or any one for that matter (other than me... I like to delete mine)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2012)

rastsan said:


> Okay back to my earlier suggestions.  Auto delete old statuses when updated.  A "report" button on statuses.  (seriously take a look at how many updates Frozen indignation has) or any one for that matter (other than me... I like to delete mine)



The issue isn't about a bunch of status updates, it's about spamming said status updates with comments/commenting on peoples profiles and spamming the comments there.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with this new trend of copying my conversations?
> ...



exactly what i was going to say this child was annoying in the first place we don't need another one


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought the issue was 10 people saying the same thing as a status update.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 26, 2012)

I have noticed a new lame fad of member status update spamming taking off recently. 

Guess what? I will warn and suspend anyone who does it, like I have done twice already today. 

That is all. This is your only warning.



And with one fell swoop p1ngpong killed yet another shitty fad from GBAtemp.


----------



## Costello (Jun 28, 2012)

Urza said:


> Why does this feature exist in the first place?



to put it simply: it is one of those things that came with new versions of IPB.
at first, we're like "okay, status updates came with the IPB3 upgrade. disable or not disable?"
then we figure, it's there, it's free, so why not allow people to use it.
it's definitely not the best feature on this site, but not the worse either.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 28, 2012)

rastsan said:


> Okay back to my earlier suggestions.  Auto delete old statuses when updated.  A "report" button on statuses.  (seriously take a look at how many updates Frozen indignation has) or any one for that matter (other than me... I like to delete mine)



Like me with all of my Facebook updates (which sync to the site) while I was watching the Android portion of Google IO this morning. 

(But that's exciting.  You can't hate on that.  You also can't hate on all of my throwing-my-money-at-the-screen-and-nothing-happening)


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 28, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> exactly what i was going to say this child was annoying in the first place we don't need another one


I'm my own man. Thanks


----------

